# Avon Cycleway 130



## Tilley (17 May 2017)

Anyone thinking of doing this one?

http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/17-244/


----------



## Heltor Chasca (17 May 2017)

Yes. I think ACB run a great show. Can't wait.


----------



## Tilley (20 May 2017)

Great might see you there, I am somewhat hard to miss on a recumbent trike.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (20 May 2017)

And you won't miss me. You and I are the only ones doing it!


----------



## Arjimlad (23 May 2017)

My son and I are booked onto this too - so that makes four of us ?


----------



## Arjimlad (6 Jun 2017)

The route is now up to download as GPX..

I know most of the roads - just not all in one ride !

http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/17-244/


----------



## Tilley (6 Jun 2017)

I too have ridden all of these roads, just not in one hit, and especially not on a recumbent trike.


----------



## Tilley (22 Jun 2017)

Sorry to say I have had to pull out of this event having twisted my back and put my muscles into spasm. Hope you all have a really good day and that the weather is favourable.


----------



## the_mikey (22 Jun 2017)

Tilley said:


> Sorry to say I have had to pull out of this event having twisted my back and put my muscles into spasm. Hope you all have a really good day and that the weather is favourable.



Yikes, hope you're on the mend and back on three wheels soon.


----------



## Arjimlad (23 Jun 2017)

Tilley said:


> Sorry to say I have had to pull out of this event having twisted my back and put my muscles into spasm. Hope you all have a really good day and that the weather is favourable.



Sorry to see this, hope you will feel better soon !


----------



## Arjimlad (23 Jun 2017)

Please say Hi if you are on this ride. I (James) will be on a black/white/yellow TCR & in a black & white Polaris top, my son Robert is riding with me & will be on a black Defy, and my pal Pete is also riding it & has a ginger beard, bless him.


----------



## Banjo (23 Jun 2017)

I rode about half the route on a route check ride with Rob but had to bale out due to my Mum being suddenly taken ill.

It looks like a great ride ,have a good day everyone and my mums home again recovering now,


----------



## Heltor Chasca (23 Jun 2017)

Banjo said:


> I rode about half the route on a route check ride with Rob but had to bale out due to my Mum being suddenly taken ill.
> 
> It looks like a great ride ,have a good day everyone and my mums home again recovering now,



Glad to hear your mum is well. Sorry you aren't going to be on this. Thanks for recommending this event. Any problems, you are to blame  

Will you be on the Mendip Transmitter 100 or Planes, Trains and no more Automobiles 200?


----------



## Heltor Chasca (23 Jun 2017)

Tilley said:


> Sorry to say I have had to pull out of this event having twisted my back and put my muscles into spasm. Hope you all have a really good day and that the weather is favourable.



Rotten luck. Get fit quick and see you on the next ride.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (23 Jun 2017)

Arjimlad said:


> Please say Hi if you are on this ride. I (James) will be on a black/white/yellow TCR & in a black & white Polaris top, my son Robert is riding with me & will be on a black Defy, and my pal Pete is also riding it & has a ginger beard, bless him.



Long hair. Beard. Unsavoury character so approach with care. I'll be on my arborium Spa Cycles Elan. Italian(ish) shirt and a white/green lid which is a first for me. I'll look out for you lot.


----------



## Arjimlad (23 Jun 2017)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Long hair. Beard. Unsavoury character so approach with care. I'll be on my arborium Spa Cycles Elan. Italian(ish) shirt and a white/green lid which is a first for me. I'll look out for you lot.



Lol.. I think we'll wait for you to approach us!!

Weather's looking OK.. should be a good run


----------



## Tilley (23 Jun 2017)

Thought you should know that my back seems to be improving, hope you all have a great ride and that I get to catch up with some of you on the next one.


----------



## the_mikey (24 Jun 2017)

I was riding a 'fluoro' yellow ribble, and wearing a North Bristol Cycling Club jersey... 

I had originally planned to ride my Giant Defy, it would've been lighter and quicker, but the threat of rain made me opt for the ribble with mudguards..


----------



## Arjimlad (24 Jun 2017)

Aha, yes I am sure I spotted you. We keep on swapping Strava kudos without meeting!


----------



## Heltor Chasca (24 Jun 2017)

A really pleasant ride organised by Rob from ACB. In my limited knowledge, for a first time organiser, you smashed it. You have my gratitude and respect if you read this. Pass it on ACBers please.

I was lucky enough to ride with some of the forumites upthread. Stronger cyclists than I am, but that helped my game along with a slightly higher average speed. Funny guys and a pleasure to share company and nosh. I hope to see you on a ride again, somewhere, somewhen.

@Arjimlad did you and your son squeeze in your century?


----------



## Arjimlad (24 Jun 2017)

Heltor Chasca said:


> I was lucky enough to ride with some of the forumites upthread. Stronger cyclists than I am, but that helped my game along with a slightly higher average speed. Funny guys and a pleasure to share company and nosh. I hope to see you on a ride again, somewhere, somewhen.
> 
> @Arjimlad did you and your son squeeze in your century?


Thanks..it was a pleasure to meet you.
Robert's Strava by smartphone tripped him over the Hundred.. mine by Garmin didn't. He did ride up and down our road a couple of times to be sure of it though.


----------

